
Equifax multiple vulnerabilities on .au API site - OriPekelman
https://twitter.com/OriPekelman/status/958977666614521856
======
OriPekelman
Was preparing a talk called "Don't get Equifaxed" on immutable
infrastructures. Thought, WTH let's have a looksy. These, 30 seconds later.

Method of discovery:

Google 'Equifax API'.

curl -I top results.

They do not care.

